# trout recipe



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

So i am not a fish eater, i love sushi and usually can handle deep fried fish, but for some reason i just haven't been able to eat other cooked fish i remember liking it as a kid, maybe i choked on some or something and have blocked it from memory... i am not sure. Anyways that trip i took to EC on saturday i felt inspired to keep a couple and try them out, below is the recipe and they were fanfreakintastic! even my kid ate it...

I thought about smoking them, then decided that would require more time than i had available, i brined them anyways then baked them wrapped in foil.

Ingredients:

Trout 
1 Tablespoon rosemary
1 tablespoon lowrys season salt
2 tablespoon salt
1 quart of water
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 stick butter
1 lemon
salt and pepper
tin foil

Mix water, season salt, salt, rosemary and brown sugar in a shallow flat bowl, add fish... I left this in the fridge covered for about 24 hours.










cut the lemon and butter into thin slices place lemon and butter slices into the cavity of the fish and on top, season liberally with salt and pepper.










encase in tin foil tightly place them on a cookie sheet and bake at 350 degrees for 30 min, the two fish i cooked were about 3 inches different in length and the smaller one was a little over cooked, the bigger one probably could have used another 5-10 min.



















Debone and enjoy, my five year old loved this with some tater tots.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Right on! Can't go wrong with tin foil dinners.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Kids love Fish & Chips just like Mac & Cheese! Good on you servin it up


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There you go! Excellent meal right there! Only one better would be fresh fried spuds, two eggs and two freshly fried trout! MMMMMMMMM


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Only one better would be fresh fried spuds, two eggs and two freshly fried trout! MMMMMMMMM


I will have to try this next time, i am smoking my last batch of trout 8) , then i will try the fried option. I haven't been a fan of fish for a long time so i am coming back slowly but surely...


----------

